# Banded Green wing teal



## Arrow3 (Jan 29, 2017)

Got home last night from 3 days of hunting Mississippi public land. We found birds on several places and killed a good many on 3 different wmas.  Highlight of my trip was killing this banded green wing hen yesterday morning. She was banded in August in Nokomis,  Saskatchewan Canada.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice work. Now ask Woody where is the best place for you to put it.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 29, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Nice work. Now ask Woody where is the best place for you to put it.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 29, 2017)

Small world..... I hunted within 5 miles of Nokomis back in October. I can attest that is a loooooong ways away from the mason dixon line


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 30, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> Small world..... I hunted within 5 miles of Nokomis back in October. I can attest that is a loooooong ways away from the mason dixon line



Long ways for sure...She was juvenile bird ...Just hatched in 2016 .


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 30, 2017)

Good job, Glad you got that band


----------



## Hunter247 (Jan 30, 2017)

Great job. That is really cool to see how far they travel


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks. It's crazy how far they come!


----------

